# Selector de entradas de audio digital



## gustavo moyano

que tal amigos del foro,queria hacer una consulta sobre algun circuito selector de entradas de audio digital algo asi como el de los equipos de audio que se puede seleccionar (tape,tuner,cd y aux)y con el led indicador de la entrada seleccionada.les comento que una ves tube ena revista de saber electronica que tenia ese circuito pero la verdad que nose que la hice por eso queria saber si alguien tiene algo de eso que me lo haga saber ya que quiero colocarcelo a mi amplificador bueno desde ya muchas gracias y saludos a todos espero alguna respuesta.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

hola gustavo mira no se que calidad de sonido tenes que manejar hay un Ic 4066 uqe tiene dentro 4 llaves bidireccionales que se manejan digitalmente, 
 tambien tenes otro IC 40176 el cual tiene 4 salidas (digitales) 4 salidas para manejar 4 led indicadores de canal y cuatro entradas para 4 pulsadores (o digitales) el Ic se enclava en la salida seleccionada hasta que pulsas otra.

 A las salida de este le podes  conectar el 4066 o si queres mejor calidad un arreglo con reles.

Avisime si quiere profundizar. Saludos-


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Te envío este circuito.
El cual consta de un C.I. que tiene cuatro interruptores (4016  ó  4066) y el 4017, configurado cono contador hasta 4, que activa cada interruptor.
Cuando presionas SW1, activa uno de los cuatro interruptores, a la vez que se enciende un led.

Espero que te sirva.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Selkir

Me ha interesado el circuito que has puesto Elaficinado, pero ¿que transistores hay que utilizar?


----------



## elaficionado

Hoa.
Cualquier transistor NPN, por ejemplo, BC547.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira esto

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/philips/74HC4052N.pdf


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Fijese si le sirve 40175, no se si se consigue.


----------



## leaelectronico

podes lograrlo con un multiplexor el 4051 que tambien es analogico..y con 3 bits de control podes usar las 8 entradas para seleccionar..esa parte del control podes usar algunn circuito con flipflop para dejar memorizado el canal que elegiste..eso con algun arreglo sale.


----------



## superaudiocd

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Te envío este circuito.
> El cual consta de un C.I. que tiene cuatro interruptores (4016  ó  4066) y el 4017, configurado cono contador hasta 4, que activa cada interruptor.
> Cuando presionas SW1, activa uno de los cuatro interruptores, a la vez que se enciende un led.
> 
> Espero que te sirva.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.




Hay que añadirle un filtro antirebote. Ponle un diodo 1N4148 y un condensador de 4,7uF ambos en paralelo al pulsador.


----------



## algp

superaudiocd dijo:
			
		

> elaficionado dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola.
> Te envío este circuito.
> El cual consta de un C.I. que tiene cuatro interruptores (4016  ó  4066) y el 4017, configurado cono contador hasta 4, que activa cada interruptor.
> Cuando presionas SW1, activa uno de los cuatro interruptores, a la vez que se enciende un led.
> 
> Espero que te sirva.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay que añadirle un filtro antirebote. Ponle un diodo 1N4148 y un condensador de 4,7uF ambos en paralelo al pulsador.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Aparte del filtro antirebote, es conveniente poner resistencias a la entrada y salida de cada interruptor del 4066, asi nos aseguramos de que las señales de entrada estan dentro del rango apropiado para el CI.

Esto lo he agregado al diagrama anterior. Las resistencias R7 y R8 junto con el condensador C1 crean un punto de tension intermedio. A este punto deben ir las resistencias de 470K. No tuve tiempo de graficar las resistencias para las 3 restantes interruptores del 4066 ( pines 3, 8 y 1 ), y sus correspondientes condensadores.


----------



## elchalo

Durante bastante tiempo busque un circuito que hiciera esto, hasta que encontre este en la web, creo que es lo que estas buscando (sin desmerecer los demás circuitos).

Espero te sirva. Un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te dejo un detalle del 4066.

Suerte!


----------



## MAURO_1512

elchalo dijo:
			
		

> Durante bastante tiempo busque un circuito que hiciera esto, hasta que encontre este en la web, creo que es lo que estas buscando (sin desmerecer los demás circuitos).
> 
> Espero te sirva. Un abrazo.




a donde van las tres pistas que quedan mochas en el circuito del selector de audio (tape,aux,cd) con el 4017b

muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MAURO_1512 dijo:
			
		

> a donde van las tres pistas que quedan mochas en el circuito del selector de audio (tape,aux,cd) con el 4017b



No te parece que irán a otras etapas iguales a las de la primer y ultima salida que estan conectadas?
O con que pensas que vas a conectar y desconectar esas otras entradas?
La de mas arriba en el diagrama es por si queres extender la cantidad de entradas a conmutar...

Saludos!


----------



## dal35

*Este circuito te puede servir*
Se trata de un circuito para conmutar las entradas de un preamplificador,utiliza un contador 4017 cuyas salidas son activadas por un pulsador tipo membrana el cual acciona los diferentes interruptores analogicos CMOS 4066 para conmutar las señales de los transductores hacia el pre. El circuito es equivalente a un conmutador rotativo mecanico de 4 posiciones 1 polo; las entradas deben ser conectadas con cable apantallado. La resistencia de las llaves analogicas(con interruptor cerrado) no es critica 500 ohm aproximadamente. Esta debe tenerse en cuenta para el calculo de la impedancia de entrada del preamplificador para cada entrada. Las diferentes entradas son monitoreadas por diodos leds a traves del 4049 para no forzar las salidas del 4017.


----------



## GABILON

dal35 dijo:
			
		

> *Este circuito te puede servir*
> Se trata de un circuito para conmutar las entradas de un preamplificador,utiliza un contador 4017 cuyas salidas son activadas por un pulsador tipo membrana el cual acciona los diferentes interruptores analogicos CMOS 4066 para conmutar las señales de los transductores hacia el pre. El circuito es equivalente a un conmutador rotativo mecanico de 4 posiciones 1 polo; las entradas deben ser conectadas con cable apantallado. La resistencia de las llaves analogicas(con interruptor cerrado) no es critica 500 ohm aproximadamente. Esta debe tenerse en cuenta para el calculo de la impedancia de entrada del preamplificador para cada entrada. Las diferentes entradas son monitoreadas por diodos leds a traves del 4049 para no forzar las salidas del 4017.


Hola, te hago una consulta, lo has probado a este circuito, porque no se diferencia mucho de los anteriores con el 4017 y el 4066 y ha decir verdad esos circuitos nunca los pude hacer andar en forma decente, si piensas qeu anda ya los estpy probando este finde. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

GABILON dijo:
			
		

> Hola, te hago una consulta, lo has probado a este circuito, porque no se diferencia mucho de los anteriores con el 4017 y el 4066 y ha decir verdad esos circuitos nunca los pude hacer andar en forma decente, si piensas qeu anda ya los estpy probando este finde. Gracias



Perdón que me meta...pero te recomiendo, que si piensas conmutar las entradas de un pre, no uses el CD4066 o similares, por que no estan caracterizados para HiFi. La mejor solución, y mas barata, es usar varios relays dobles, cada uno de ellos para los dos canales de cada entrada. Si nó, hay un chip de Analog Devices específicamente diseñado para esto, pero dudo que se consiga fácil y económicamente...a menos que lo samplees.

OJO! No digo que no funcionen los CD4066, pero es probable que los ruidos digitales se te acoplen a la entrada del pre...y vas a empezar a sufrir. Lo mismo sucede con los multiplexores analógicos de la serie CD4051/2/3. Esos son mas simples de usar y montar, pero este tipo de "conmutadores" deben ser break-before-make y esta serie no garantiza que lo sea, como si lo hacen los DG508 y familiares...mucho mas costosos

Saludos!


----------



## GABILON

ezavalla, gracias por el consejo, te cuento que acabo de terminar el circuito en el livewire y no me muestra nada, lo c ual no es garantia de nada, en realidad la idea era usar los 4066 porque no busco calidad sino practicidad y un circuito con estos integrados es el que traen los buses marcopolo nuevos, me voy a registrar en analog devices a ver si garroneo el circuito que decis, por casualidad no sabras cual es? gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eso estaba tratando de encontrar, por que por algun lado lo escribí...pero tengo un bodrio de papeles impresionante y no encuentro ni el informe que tengo que presentar ahora...
Me suena algo como SS2166 o SS21066 o algo así....pero no lo encuentro!
Buscalo en san google a ver que dice...


----------



## GABILON

oka muchas tenquius


----------



## dal35

Hola Gabilon, disculpa la tardansa de mi repuesta, te comento, los 4066 son integrados muy "fieles" y economico a lo que a mi respeta yo los utilizo siempre con muy buen resultado, yo desconfiaria mas en los 4017 que no siempre decodifican la salida que se pretende es por eso que utilice un monoestable para dispararlo, con respecto al ruido en el pre, yo, a simple oido no escuche ningun ruido en los parlantes, claro tampoco lo analize con las mediciones correspondiente, el pre que utilice yo es con un simple 741 no es hi-fi. Lo que si es un circuito extremadamente practico


----------



## GABILON

hola, como verás volví al ruedo, dal, ese circuito realmente te a andado de maravillas? no lleva nada más? lo hice en el livewire y solo se prende un led un vez y lluego nada mas, no tendras el diseño del pcb por algun lado? gracias


----------



## DanielU

Estoy diseñando un selector, pero tengo una duda: los reles inducen en la señal de audio?



 




En vez de reles que podria utilizar? Si es que inducen ruido en la señal...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El 4066 soporta como máximo 10mA, creo que no es suficiente corriente para activar un relay.

 Mira esta opción.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-audio-digital-12579/#post155638

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DanielU

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El 4066 soporta como máximo 10mA, creo que no es suficiente corriente para activar un relay.
> 
> Mira esta opción.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-audio-digital-12579/#post155638
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



mmm en eso no me habia fijado, entonces le podria agregar un MOSFET, con razon habia notado una disminucion de casi el 50% en el voltaje . Y el 4051 que tal andara?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Un MOSFET es demasiado para eso, un trasistor bipolar común, corriente y barato - tipo BC337 - funciona sin problemas.
Y un CD4051 no te va a funcionar , por lo mismo que el CD4066. NO PODES USAR UN INTERRUPTOR CMOS para eso, tiene que ser algo que se banque mas corriente, como un transistor MOSFET o bipolar.


----------



## DanielU

La voy a hacer facil, hago el circuito de elektor. Esto me abrio un poco la mente para comenzar a experimentar con electronica digital .

Me compre un libro, Tecnicas Digitales de Jorge Eduardo Sinderman. Editorial Nueva Libreria.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Y que tal si en vez de un rele utilizo un optoacoplador?



EDIT: listo ya arregle el tema del consumo, coloque BC337. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/llave-selectora-digital-16387/#post110919 elaficionado ya lo habia posteado.

El circuito que propones aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-audio-digital-12579/#post155638 no funciona


----------



## dal35

Hola gavilon, estuve viendo el circuito que publique y es como lo hice, porque no probas hacerlo en un protoboard a veces el simulador virtual no es lo mejor. Y proba con varios 4017 que es lo que mas te puede causar problemas, al pcb no lo tengo tendria que hacerlo...


----------



## omarshiño

hola a todos yo quiero algo similar pero mira yo tengo radio, dvd, micro y aux pero quiero manejarlo con 4 pulsadores cuando quiero audio de radio solo presiono el pulsador de audio y cuando quiero audio de micro tambien pulso y se corta el audio de radio no quiero selecionar con swicht quiero con pulsadores y que cuando pulso culaquiera de ellos debe seleccionar bueno espero su ayuda estube provando con el 4066 pero como lo seleciono me dijeorn con flip flop pero abria que selecionar con llaves bueno espero ser esplisito 

gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba esto.



El reloj puedes hacerlo con el 555
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## omarshiño

gracias provare pero viendole si esta bien esplicito gracias y tye pasare le dato como voy gracias


----------



## omarshiño

hol esatube provando tu ckto el problema es si dejo de pulsar sw1 que biene del 4017 se corta yo quiero que se quede grabado que cuando yo quiera pulsar digamos sw4 recien se corte con que finalidad:  pasarlo a un preampli  despues a un ampli asi poder selecionar los audios en los buses que biene de DVD, RADIO, MICRO, AUX y ahora el reloj a la frercuencia que va y cuanta al 4017 no tendra algun error al salir la señal de audio 

gracias y espero tu ayuda


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

SW1 es el botón de reset o reinicio y es un botón normalmente cerrado (está en corto, cuando lo precionas abre el circuito), el desconecta todas las salidas, es decir, que ninguna señal está conectada a la salida.
Si te crea problemas solo elimínalo, haz un corto circuito o sea pon el terminal R a tierra y elimina la resistencia R1 de 10K.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Si te fijas en el


----------



## omarshiño

no te hablo del reset, te hablo de la salida del 4017 sw1, sw2, sw3, sw4 mi pregunta es que pasa si presiono el sw1 me pasa el dato de la entrada hacia la salida pero si dejo de pulsar el sw1 entonces ya no pasara el dato yo quiero que se quede grabado el dato  entonces cuando yo pulse recien el otro dato en este caso digamos sw3 o sw2 recien corte y pase el dato que pulse en el ultimo instante y se quede grabado entonces haci podre delecionar de las entradas gracias espero tu respuesta.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El circuito debe funcionar.
Tal vez debes revisar el número de las patas en la hoja de datos del 4017, ya que los números mostrados en el circuito, no corresponden al los números de las patas del 4017 (sólo indican el orden de las salidas, que no coinciden con el número de las patas del integrado).
Es lo único que se me viene a la mente.

Espero que sea eso.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## esquiaqui09

hola  como estan:

estuve haciendo y leyendo un poco de lo que hicieron y en verdad es  interesante el tema de un selector digital, y lo estoy haciendo de tal manera lo hice con pic. 
con el 4017  no podemos  seleccionar rapida a  elegir un canal o una seleccion rapida a lo que queremos  o a lo que necesitemos a tiempo...
 yo lo hice de manera que elige el canal que uno  desee y actuando de manera rapida como si fuera un equipo de sonido!
con respecto al CD4066 el si funciona en simulacion, ha y q*UE* hacerle unos acoples tanto de entrada como salida  y te puede funcionar, mas adelante muestro la programacion que estoy agregandole unos detalles mas y un mejor recuadro del proyecto en si.... por ahora le dejo una foto de muestra!


----------



## bury_182

Hola como estan:
Estuve leyendo el tema y me interesa mucho ya que estoy intentando realizar un ECG de 12 derivaciones. La duda que tengo es que si puedo por un lado conectar el integrado 4066 a VCC +5 y GND a -5, ya que la corriente que tiene que pasar entre la entrada y la salida va de +5/-5. 

Gracias y espero su ayuda


----------



## moonwalker

el selector de audio digital que posteo el aficionado unos hilos arriba me funcionó muy bien....es muy bueno


----------



## Tavo

moonwalker dijo:


> el selector de audio digital que posteo el aficionado unos hilos arriba me funcionó muy bien....es muy bueno



Gracias por el comentario! Tenés alguna foto del circuito realizado? 

Te referís a *este circuito*, no?

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

si ese mismo tavo, claro la unica modificacion que le hice fue eliminar la resistencia de 10k y el pulsador del reset y colocar el reset directamente a tierra...ahora en la tarde o en la noche te paso dos variantes de este mismo esquema electrónico uno con CD4066 y el otro con un arreglo de relés para mayor calidad... me funcionó como te digo de maravillas con ambas configuraciones que ya te describí.

ahora bien las fotos te las adjunto después porque ahora mismo no tengo cámara.


----------



## Tavo

Si... Me imaginaba, la versión con relees debe ser mejor, totalmente Hi-Fi, ya que la conmutación de las entradas con la salida se hace galvánicamente, por contactos.

Hay pocos que comentan los resultados como vos, que buen detalle. 

Saludos.
PS: Esperamos esas fotos.


----------



## moonwalker

hola tavo, hermanito estamos para ayudarnos. en hilos atras habian dicho que el un interruptor bilateral como el cd4066 no ofrece tantas virtudes respecto a la fidelidad de sonido, eso es verdad por lo que opté por este circuito, me funcionó muy bien hermano aqui te mando el diagrama electrónico, muy fácil, mañana te pasaré el PCB hecho con el programa Wizard.

las fotos te las adjuntaré ahora que obtenga mi cámara. ahora te comento que la resistencia de 6.8k nombrada con el asterisco es elegida según el tipo de carga (bobina del relé)  que el transistor va a conmutar. claro tampoco este valor no es crìtico... cualquier duda hermano házmela saber... saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá ya hay dos mas también con relays:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-46912/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-audio-pcb-61061/


----------



## Tavo

Buen aporte Profe, no había visto tu reciente tema antes! 

Saludos.


----------



## mtssound

Hola muchachos, les cuento que arme el esquema que adjunto y no me andubo del todo bien, al pulsar el swich no me selecciona una entrada a la vez, sino que salta como si lo apretara muchas veces seguidas, y ademas por momentos el pulsador deja de responder quedandose en una entrada. si alguien sabe como arreglarlo o me recomiendan otro circuito les agradeceria,
la idea es comandarlo por leds y pulsadores, no me gusta mucho la idea de una llave rotatoria

saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Elimina R7 y R8.
Pon C1 en paralelo con R1.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mtssound

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Elimina R7 y R8.
> Pon C1 en paralelo con R1.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Hola el aficionado, muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, te cuento:

hice lo que me dijiste y mejoro un poco pero sigo con algunos problemas:

aveces cuando apreto el boton cambia de entrada y cuando lo suelto vuelve a cambiar y como que no es secuencial, osea tendria que ser entrada 1, 2, 3, 4, 1, 2... y asi, pero ami me hace por ejemplo 1, 3, 2, 3, 4, 1, 3 y asi.. 

gracias por la respuesta!

matias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes probar con otro condensador de más capacidad, 10uF por ejemplo.
O puedes añadir un circuito antirebote. Un 555 como mono estable te puede servir.

Mira esto: http://www.zonatecno.net/Electronica/Recursos/Circuito-Monoestable-con-el-555.html

El tiempo lo calculas algo mayo que el tiempo que demoran los rebottes del pulsador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mtssound

Muchas gracias aficionado por tu respuesta.

te comento que hice lo que me dijiste y ahora si funciona a la perfeccion, el fin de semana con mas tiempo voy a rehacer los pcb con el programa y voy a hacer los impresos nuevos incluyendo al 555, una vez que lo prueve bien con audio subo todos los archivos para alguien que lo quiera armar, la idea de esto es que forme parte de un ampli de 100w que me estoy armando desde hace un tiempo con un stk. cuando este todo listo subo fotos!

un abrazo a todos los hermanos foristas

matias


----------



## NorrinRadd

Muy Bueno el aporte! Un circuito totalmente efectivo y sencillo. si me lo permites, voy a tomarlo como referencia y desde èl, hacerle una modificacion para adaptarlo al sonido 5.1 de los DVDs.



moonwalker dijo:


> hola tavo, hermanito estamos para ayudarnos. en hilos atras habian dicho que el un interruptor bilateral como el cd4066 no ofrece tantas virtudes respecto a la fidelidad de sonido, eso es verdad por lo que opté por este circuito, me funcionó muy bien hermano aqui te mando el diagrama electrónico, muy fácil, mañana te pasaré el PCB hecho con el programa Wizard.
> 
> las fotos te las adjuntaré ahora que obtenga mi cámara. ahora te comento que la resistencia de 6.8k nombrada con el asterisco es elegida según el tipo de carga (bobina del relé)  que el transistor va a conmutar. claro tampoco este valor no es crìtico... cualquier duda hermano házmela saber... saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola norrin radd espero que te ayude este proyecto el cual es muy efectivo y muy sencillo. mañana o pasado te paso el PCB olo vas a diseñar tu ???


----------



## NorrinRadd

Le hice unas modificaciones, ya que el 555 en esa configuracion, genera rebotes al reloj de 4017 y las salidas logicas varian aleatoriamente. Ademas agrege mas relays para sonido 5.1. De igualmanera agradezco tu ofrecimiento. Saludos.


moonwalker dijo:


> hola norrin radd espero que te ayude este proyecto el cual es muy efectivo y muy sencillo. mañana o pasado te paso el PCB olo vas a diseñar tu ???


----------



## moonwalker

cuales modificaciones le hiciste al monostable antirebote???


----------



## NorrinRadd

Quite el 555 y puse un pulsador digital con un electrolitico en paralelo a un pulsador mas un diodo. Desde ahi lo conecte al 4017 y cada vez que aprieto el pulsador este genera un pulso el cual cambia el estado logico de salidas del 4017 en uno a la vez.






moonwalker dijo:


> cuales modificaciones le hiciste al monostable antirebote???


----------



## moonwalker

pasame el diagrama brother para ver como hiciste porque me embolaté, mira aunque a mi me funciona perfectamente asi el diagrama


----------



## NorrinRadd

Caminate Lunar, te paso el diagrama:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/contadoras.png/



Asi de esta manero evito los rebotes que me genera el 555... tambien es sencillo y claro el esquema...
Agrege un display contador,, el unico tema es que cuando el circuito arranca desde un startcold... el contador empieza en 0 y las salidas logicas del 4017 estan aleatoriamente en cualquier salida, hasta que se resetee el 4017 y ahi se sincronizan con lo que marca el display....vere como solucionar este ultimo detalle. Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

mmm muy interesante lo que pasa es que vas a seleccionar digitalmente con un solo pulsador mientras que el esquema que estoy usando ahora es con varios pulsadores para una determinada selección


----------



## NorrinRadd

Moonwalker, con solo ese pulsador eligo las selecciones necesarias, evitando usar mas pulsadores para lo mismo.. me explique bien?


----------



## moonwalker

mmmmm pues si norrin rad, me gustaria usar ese display sencillo para conocer en que via se encuentra la selección, cuando termines el ajuste, postea el esquema brother, lo espero saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Será esto??? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-audio-pcb-61061/
Pero conectado al revés???


----------



## mapatipiapas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Será esto??? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-audio-pcb-61061/
> Pero conectado al revés???



Mmm, creo que no lo entiendo 

Encontre este...lo subio "Moonwalker"...y me parece mas sencillo. Podra funcionar al reves? Que relé podria utilizar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

.




Enjoy !


----------



## filo2700

gustavo moyano dijo:


> que tal amigos del foro,queria hacer una consulta sobre algun circuito selector de entradas de audio digital algo asi como el de los equipos de audio que se puede seleccionar (tape,tuner,cd y aux)y con el led indicador de la entrada seleccionada.les comento que una ves tube ena revista de saber electronica que tenia ese circuito pero la verdad que nose que la hice por eso queria saber si alguien tiene algo de eso que me lo haga saber ya que quiero colocarcelo a mi amplificador bueno desde ya muchas gracias y saludos a todos espero alguna respuesta.


 Hola Gustavo...he publicado un control de parlante/auricular con un 4016 y te paso una imagen y el circuito hecho con Con LiveWire...espero te sirva


----------



## galvanoteca2001

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Fijese si le sirve 40175, no se si se consigue.


hola ese integrado ahora se llama cd4017B y se consigue facil asi que manos a la obra


----------



## Chaparral

Hola estimados.
Les comento sobre el circuito adjunto con dibujo en bloques.
Ocupé el circuito integrado CD4066 para conmutar un par de señales de audio.
En este minuto lo tengo en protoboard.
El problema que se me presenta es que al medir la resistencia entre los pines 8 y 9 abiertos , cuando están 10 y 11 cerrados, es que los primeros presentan una resistencia muy baja para mis propósitos 47K ohms.  Creí que en la práctica me daría una resistencia Infinita. 
Esto implicaría que igual se me estaría filtrando la señal de audio que no quiero habilitar hacia el amplificador.

He elegido mal el circuito integrado? 
No me sirve?
Hay solución?
Para este propósito no quiero usar relé.

Quedo atento a sus comentarios y recomendaciones.  Gracias.
Saludos!!


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL

Chaparral dijo:


> Hola estimados.
> Les comento sobre el circuito adjunto con dibujo en bloques.
> Ocupé el circuito integrado CD4066 para conmutar un par de señales de audio.
> En este minuto lo tengo en protoboard.
> El problema que se me presenta es que al medir la resistencia entre los pines 8 y 9 abiertos , cuando están 10 y 11 cerrados, es que los primeros presentan una resistencia muy baja para mis propósitos 47K ohms.  Creí que en la práctica me daría una resistencia Infinita.
> Esto implicaría que igual se me estaría filtrando la señal de audio que no quiero habilitar hacia el amplificador.
> 
> He elegido mal el circuito integrado?
> No me sirve?
> Hay solución?
> Para este propósito no quiero usar relé.
> 
> Quedo atento a sus comentarios y recomendaciones.  Gracias.
> Saludos!!


Para atenuar esa señal que inevitablemente pasara solo tienes que colocar una resistencia de carga en la salida.
Pueba con 4k7 y con ese valor la amplitud de la señal sera 10 veces mas pequeña que la de la entrada de forma que si en la entrada tienes una señal de 1 voltio de amplitud en la salida solo tendras 0.1 voltios.
Si eso fuera demasiado puedes poner un valor mas paqueño de resistencia de carga.


----------



## Chaparral

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Para atenuar esa señal que inevitablemente pasara solo tienes que colocar una resistencia de carga en la salida.
> Pueba con 4k7 y con ese valor la amplitud de la señal sera 10 veces mas pequeña que la de la entrada de forma que si en la entrada tienes una señal de 1 voltio de amplitud en la salida solo tendras 0.1 voltios.
> Si eso fuera demasiado puedes poner un valor mas paqueño de resistencia de carga.


Estimado José Miguel. Gracias por tu comentario. 
Mi intención no es atenuar la señal de audio.  El problema del integrado es que siempre entre los terminales 8 y 9, aunque estén abiertos, siempre hay una resistencia entre esos dos pines, aunque el gate de estos dos terminales esté en bajo, o cero. 
Al poner audio teóricamente igual pasaría señal de audio al amplificador.


----------



## ricbevi

Hay que ver lo que hiciste en lo físico porque en lo esquemático/bloques no veo el GND por ningún lado y si todo no esta interconectado olvídate de a conmutación.

Se usan en infinidad de aplicaciones de ese tipo y debes tener en cuenta que son como un mosfet al que le entras entre D y S y al aplicarle tensión negativa al G, lo mantienes a corte y si le aplicas tensión positiva, lo mantienes casi saturado(alrededor de 10ohm D-S)

No se como mides la resistencia entre la entrada y salida pero con un multímetro a secas no va ya que no tienes referencia del capacitor que para AC es importante entre las junturas.

La mayoría de los circuitos incluyen una resistencia de 10K a GND desde el termina de salida de señal y algunos de 1K a la entrada.


----------



## malesi

Chaparral dijo:


> Hola estimados.
> Les comento sobre el circuito adjunto con dibujo en bloques.
> Ocupé el circuito integrado CD4066 para conmutar un par de señales de audio.
> En este minuto lo tengo en protoboard.
> El problema que se me presenta es que al medir la resistencia entre los pines 8 y 9 abiertos , cuando están 10 y 11 cerrados, es que los primeros presentan una resistencia muy baja para mis propósitos 47K ohms.  Creí que en la práctica me daría una resistencia Infinita.
> Esto implicaría que igual se me estaría filtrando la señal de audio que no quiero habilitar hacia el amplificador.
> 
> He elegido mal el circuito integrado?
> No me sirve?
> Hay solución?
> Para este propósito no quiero usar relé.
> 
> Quedo atento a sus comentarios y recomendaciones.  Gracias.
> Saludos!!



Para leer.
Selector de entradas de audio digital


----------



## DOSMETROS

malesi dijo:


> Para leer.
> Selector de entradas de audio digital


 Lo estaba buscando para unificarlo , gracias !

Unificado.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL

Chaparral dijo:


> Estimado José Miguel. Gracias por tu comentario.
> Mi intención no es atenuar la señal de audio.  El problema del integrado es que siempre entre los terminales 8 y 9, aunque estén abiertos, siempre hay una resistencia entre esos dos pines, aunque el gate de estos dos terminales esté en bajo, o cero.
> Al poner audio teóricamente igual pasaría señal de audio al amplificador.


Tienes la opcion de poner en serie dos integrados con lo cual la resistencia de canal sera doble y con la resistenica de carga que te comente de 4k7 la señal indeseable sera 20 veces menor lo cual es despreciable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En audio, para que la señal sea despreciable, la atenuación debe ser mayor a -40db...mas bien -50 o -60dB


----------



## Fogonazo

Según el datasheet del *CD4066 *la atenuación de la señal para el estado abierto es de *80db *con una señal de 10KHz y una resistencia de carga de *1KΩ *lo que debería alcanzar para la gran mayoría de aplicaciones de audio.

Publica el circuito que estás empleando


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fogonazo dijo:


> lo que debería alcanzar para la gran mayoría de aplicaciones de audio.


 
. . .  Si sos Pitufo , eso no alcanza  !


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . .  Si sos Pitufo , eso no alcanza  !


Agregué y luego eliminé que sirve para audio NO profesional.   
Lo eliminé porque me imaginé la seguidilla de comentarios irrelevantes que se vendría al respecto. 

Resumiendo diría que si no sos un ingeniero de sonido y pretencioso, un modesto CD4066 *te sirve*.


----------



## Gerson strauss

Yo hice ese circuito pero con el CD4052 (con fuente simétrica) y funcionaba muy bien. Lo usaba en un
mezclador de audio para elegir los canales que escucharía en los audífonos.


----------



## DJ T3

Desde los TV analogicos, a equipos de musica (tengo uno en un sintoamplificador Philco), nunca pude escuchar que suenen bien los 4052, aunque por su versatilidad y disposicion de pines lo recomiendo. En los TV, si no habia audio o era malo el sonido, era ese integrado (muy comun ese peoblema, por cierto).

Con respecto al 4066, nunca me convensió la disposicion de pines, aunque no he escuchado nada con ese integrado.

De un equipo Sharp tengo el LC75341 (hice una libreria para PIC, y hay una para Arduino; LC75341 tone control using arduino - tataylino.com ), no es muy bueno, pero tenes todo en uno.

Tenia otro mas, que el mismo pulsador activaba los led y quedaba clavado en esa seleccion, pero no recuerdo el numero de parte


----------



## Chaparral

Muchísimas gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Gerson strauss

DJ T3 dijo:


> De un equipo Sharp tengo el LC75341 (hice una libreria para PIC, y hay una para Arduino; LC75341 tone control using arduino - tataylino.com ), no es muy bueno, pero tenes todo en uno.


También hice uno así con el TDA7309.  
Aquí esta: [APORTE] Controlador digital de audio PCB+HEX | Foros de Electrónica (forosdeelectronica.com)


----------



## Gerson strauss

Encontré este otro en un libro.


----------



## Chaparral

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Encontré este otro en un libro.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267040


Súper!!
Muchísimas gracias Gerson. Saludos!!


----------

